# Base Naruto, Base Sasuke, and Sakura (The Last) vs The Akatsuki



## Altair21 (Feb 4, 2015)

Location: Madara vs Gokage
Mindset: In character
Knowledge: Full for both sides
Restrictions: RSM, BSM, BM, SM, Rinnegan, Sharingan, Susanoo
Additional info: Obito is not in this and Nagato himself fights, not his paths. 

Who takes it? Team 7 or the Akatsuki?


----------



## heartsutra (Feb 4, 2015)

If they're all fighting at once, this is going to be really tough for Team 7. :/

Without plot armor, I think Team 7 will actually lose.


----------



## Ersa (Feb 4, 2015)

Eh, the base duo have enough firepower to match Nagato. 

Naruto's clones can handle most Akatsuki barring Itachi and Nagato, especially if 100% Kurama continually supplies him with chakra.

Team 7 likely win.

[YOUTUBE]VkXH1q3rFog[/YOUTUBE]
That's base Chidori. I mean you can look it however you want but that explosion dwarfed the meteor. It's pretty fucked how far ahead the protagonists are compared to the Narutoverse.

I mean a bunch of laser guided FRS alone can pose a serious threat to most of the Akatsuki.


----------



## Zef (Feb 4, 2015)

Base Chidori > Akatsuki
Summoning Jutsu> Akatsuki
Speedblitz> Akatsuki

Team 7 no difficulty


----------



## heartsutra (Feb 4, 2015)

Ah, I thought Base Naruto/Base Sasuke meant their status at the end of chapter 699, and only Sakura's level is The-Last-Status. Do I make sense?

Still, a huge meteor is different from Shinobi of Akatsuki calibre.
Chidori is strong, but that alone won't do it …


----------



## Altair21 (Feb 4, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> Ah, I thought Base Naruto/Base Sasuke meant their status at the end of chapter 699, and only Sakura's level is The-Last-Status. Do I make sense?
> 
> Still, a huge meteor is different from Shinobi of Akatsuki calibre.
> Chidori is strong, but that alone won't do it ?



This is Naruto, Sasuke, and Sakura from The Last. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Hachibi (Feb 4, 2015)

Pretty sure that either Naruto or Sasuke blitz even in base.

That's how stupid the powercreep was.


----------



## Ersa (Feb 4, 2015)

If Chidori can blow up a meteor of that magnitude think of how retarded his physical stats are now and how powerful his basic arsenal is. Sakura has Katsuyu and healing to keep him topped up. Naruto even in base has 100% Kurama supporting him and laser guided FRS. 

Did you by any chance remember what a incomplete FRS did to Kakuzu? Think now given 2-3 years to perfect it, amplify it with Kurama's chakra and have several of those wiping the floor with Akatsuki.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Feb 4, 2015)

Damn. It's kind of ridiculous that Base Naruto could arguably solo. He and Sasuke are kind of overkill


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 4, 2015)

The sheer speed gap alone means the vast majority of them get flat out blitzed and attacks get avoided. Nagato is the only one who poses a threat here. Even Itachi would only be relevant to Sakura, which is moot since he would not get past Naruto and Sasuke. Considering Sakura could break a genjutsu a perfect Jinchuriki could not... Itachi may not even be able to do that.


----------



## heartsutra (Feb 4, 2015)

So far it's been a depressing day for Akatsuki.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 4, 2015)

Does Akatsuki include Rinnegan Obito and Nagato at once?

Or just One MS Obito and emaciated Nagato with everyone but Oro?


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 4, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Does Akatsuki include Rinnegan Obito and Nagato at once?
> 
> Or just One MS Obito and emaciated Nagato with everyone but Oro?



OP says Obito is not included.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 4, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> OP says Obito is not included.



Hmmm, but is Nagato revitalized and with healthy legs?


----------



## hokage5522 (Feb 4, 2015)

Man even in base team naruto flat out rapes the akatski


----------



## Veracity (Feb 4, 2015)

Ersatz said:


> If Chidori can blow up a meteor of that magnitude think of how retarded his physical stats are now and how powerful his basic arsenal is. Sakura has Katsuyu and healing to keep him topped up. Naruto even in base has 100% Kurama supporting him and laser guided FRS.
> 
> Did you by any chance remember what a incomplete FRS did to Kakuzu? Think now given 2-3 years to perfect it, amplify it with Kurama's chakra and have several of those wiping the floor with Akatsuki.



It's even worse then that lol. Sasukes base chidori destroyed a meteor, and regular resengans is it's equal. Think of the damage and AoE difference between basic resengan and FRS... Narutos base Rasen Shiruken are gonna be at a level above his war arc COFRS.
If Naruto can seperate Nagato from the Akatuski then he can solo.

If also imagine Sasuke having katon that dwarf the Juubi


----------



## 08monaa (Feb 4, 2015)

Naruo or Sasuke can arguably Solo.
Sakura can just Boost FRS or Amatarasu to incredible levels or dispel Genjutsu or heal injuries and if she manages to land a strike on any member they won't survive.
Team 7 No difficulty


----------



## Kyu (Feb 4, 2015)

_Enton: FRS_ for all.


----------



## heartsutra (Feb 4, 2015)

Maybe Team 7 would defeat Akatsuki. Don't think they'd kill each other tho & the finale will definitely be TnJ.

A fight I'd want to see: Itachi vs. Sasuke pt. 2


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 4, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Hmmm, but is Nagato revitalized and with healthy legs?



OP didn't specify, but it should be a given considering wheelchair Nagato can't even fight.


----------



## ARGUS (Feb 4, 2015)

Team 7 are not countering CST, so it pastes them


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 4, 2015)

Naruto wipes them all off the map from the get go with a stream of laser guided FRS, anyone that lives gets their head blitzed off by Sasuke immediately after.

GG Akatsuki.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 4, 2015)

ARGUS said:


> Team 7 are not countering CST, so it pastes them


Nagato probably won't even be able to get it off. And given how strong their bases have gotten, Naruto and Sasuke will probably tank it.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 4, 2015)

Itachi schools all three of these babies by himself.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Feb 4, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Nagato probably won't even be able to get it off. And given how strong their bases have gotten, *Naruto and Sasuke will probably tank it.*



Woaho there now.

But yeah nagato do end up with a katana stabbed through his nose.


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 4, 2015)

ARGUS said:


> Team 7 are not countering CST, so it pastes them



You're forgetting Katsuyu. It's mini clones were able to completely protect the people in the village by covering them with it's body. Sakura will just summon it and protect them again. It's not doing anything here.


----------



## Bonly (Feb 5, 2015)

​
This is a rape if I've ever seen one I'll tell you hwat. Laser guided FRS which can expand when Naruto wants and a Chidori so powerful it destroyed that huge ass meteor, man think about how much more powerful there base stats are along with how powerful there other jutsu and to be more of a dick you got Sakura who can boost their Jutsu even further beyond. Come on cuz


----------



## ScottofFury (Feb 5, 2015)

Just got to love the power differences. Top writing. 

Can Naruto do FTG in The Last? Or chapter 700?


----------



## Alita (Feb 5, 2015)

I think it's pushing it abit to say naruto and sauce can blitz the fastest akatsuki at their prime. Still though, they should win this.


----------



## ARGUS (Feb 5, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Nagato probably won't even be able to get it off.


Why is that, 
he has the akatsuki on his  side, and has preta to absorb any of sasukes atttacks or narutos basic rasengans, 
CST is definitely happpening and one shotting them 



> And given how strong their bases have gotten, *Naruto and Sasuke will probably tank it.*


NO way in hell is nnaruto and sasukes base durability on the level of an entire village, 
especiallly when nagato can actually focus all of that force on naruto and sasuke  making it much more potent, 
which results in naruto and sasuke getting pasted,


----------



## ARGUS (Feb 5, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> You're forgetting Katsuyu. It's mini clones were able to completely protect the people in the village by covering them with it's body. Sakura will just summon it and protect them again. It's not doing anything here.



Except this time the force wont be spread out on the entire village, but rather just pinpointed on naruto and sasuke, making it far more potent 
so the force sends them flying and crushes every bone in their body, 

no one is surviving it, when even a boss sized ST one shotted the toads with higher durability then naruto and sasuke, 

now we have a much much strongerr ST, from a much stronger source,  on people with lower durability, so they are not surviving it,


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 5, 2015)

ARGUS said:


> Why is that,
> he has the akatsuki on his  side, and has preta to absorb any of sasukes atttacks or narutos basic rasengans,
> CST is definitely happpening and one shotting them


He won't be able to due to the supreme lack of speed and power compared to both. 

And the entirety of Akatsuki will be one shotted in a few seconds while.


> NO way in hell is nnaruto and sasukes base durability on the level of an entire village,


Sasuke destroys a meteor the size of an entire village in base, its safe to say his durability is that level too.


> especiallly when nagato can actually focus all of that force on naruto and sasuke  making it much more potent,
> which results in naruto and sasuke getting pasted,


Again, Naruto and Sasuke can probably tank it at this point .Again,. this is two years after the Fourth Shinobi World War. They've reached a level that is far superior to even _Hashirama_, who in base would stomp Nagato.

Why are you acting like they're still pre-Rikudo Power Up?


----------



## Ersa (Feb 5, 2015)

Nikushimi said:


> Itachi schools all three of these babies by himself.


He's still likely stronger with Sauce and Naruto in his Edo state. Depends on how durable his Susanoo is to be honest. I'd bank on it tanking FRS and Chidori though.

Then again they probably mastered other shit in the 2 year timeskip.


----------



## ARGUS (Feb 5, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> He won't be able to due to the supreme lack of speed and power compared to both.


all it requires is nagato channellling his chakra and focusing it, 
he isnt using it through peins here so its not taking long at all 


> And the entirety of Akatsuki will be one shotted in a few seconds while.


by naruto i can understand this, but sasuke? im not too sure


> Sasuke destroys a meteor the size of an entire village in base, its safe to say his durability is that level too.


No thats not how it works, 
that way of reasoning only works if sasuke actually used his fist to destroy the meteor but he didnt, 
their base durability is still nothing, and no way in hell is it enough to tank CST


> Again, Naruto and Sasuke can probably tank it at this point .Again,. this is two years after the Fourth Shinobi World War.


No they cant, thats fanfic to assume that they can, 
especially when a clash of rasengan and enton alone caused their arms to be chopped off, 
CST is still breaking every bone in their bodies, 



> They've reached a level that is far superior to even _Hashirama_, who in base would stomp Nagato.


He beats nagato but in no way shape or form is it a stomp 
not to mentino that base hashirama has bijuu sized constructs, 
sasuke is without any of his constructs, and the only thing he has is taijutsu and chidori, 
asura and deva counter the former, whiilst preta trolls the latter, 

he has nothing in durability at all, and same goes for naruto so they die 



> Why are you acting like they're still pre-Rikudo Power Up?


Im not, however they dont have the means to tank CST, not without constructs or any of their worthy arsenal


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 5, 2015)

ARGUS said:


> Except this time the force wont be spread out on the entire village, but rather just pinpointed on naruto and sasuke, making it far more potent
> so the force sends them flying and crushes every bone in their body,



Shinra Tensei doesn't work like that. It always spreads out evenly from the epicenter, which increase the more power put in. It has never, to my knowledge anyway, taken power and focused it on a point in the way you purport it can.

Not to mention the the end result still won't change. Just like how Shinra Tensei won't be spread out, Katsuyu won't be divided into hundreds or pieces and can protect them with it's entirety. Ultimately the same distribution of offense and defense.



> no one is surviving it, when even a boss sized ST one shotted the toads with higher durability then naruto and sasuke,



Except once again, tiny fragments of Katsuyu could tank a significantly stronger variant, and the whole thing is available here for defense. Combine that with Sakura's remote healing through Katsuyu, the already negligible damage they'd receive would become entirely non existent.



> now we have a much much strongerr ST, from a much stronger source,  on people with lower durability, so they are not surviving it,



Their durability is quite irrelevant if Sakura and Katsuyu are going to be doing the defending and healing. Ordinary people could tank the village flattening with mere fragments.



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Sasuke destroys a meteor the size of an entire village in base, its safe to say his durability is that level too.



As much as I'd love for this to be true, it's clearly a horrid lapse in logic, because his offensive power in no way correlates to his durability.


----------



## Mercurial (Feb 5, 2015)

Naruto solos this.

Sasuke solos this.

Sakura masturbate herself thinking Sasuke is soloing her.


----------



## Zef (Feb 5, 2015)

Didn't Naruto, and Sasuke fall several feet from the sky, and survive?

Pretty sure they tank Nagato's attack.


----------



## Veracity (Feb 5, 2015)

Correct me if I'm wrong, But wasnt Naruto doing this shit 3 years ago in base?
3
3

Or is that considered sage mode despite the the lack of actual age markings.

If that's the case , then either naruto or Sasuke with full knowledge would blitz nagato off the landscape, then nuke the battlefield after.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 5, 2015)

Zef said:


> Didn't Naruto, and Sasuke fall several feet from the sky, and survive?
> 
> Pretty sure they tank Nagato's attack.



From as high as the clouds even.

3

LOL I remember when Sakura and Kakashi were worried for Naruto's life when he did fall from a tree.

But does it mean that they are 3rd Raikage level in terms of "tankability" as of Last?


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 5, 2015)

Likes boss said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, But wasnt Naruto doing this shit 3 years ago in base?
> Rikudou Sage Mode
> Rikudou Sage Mode
> 
> ...



Still Sage Mode. Way higher than his old sage mode in fact.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Feb 11, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Still Sage Mode. Way higher than his old sage mode in fact.



Agreed. Hell, you could have seen from the second image posted, that he had his Sage Mode activated.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Feb 13, 2015)

Right now, Base Naruto as of "The Last" can throw laser guided Rasenshurikens without the need for clones. That alone throws him up so many tiers it's not even funny. If Naruto can control his Rasenshuriken... I'd say he's even stronger in base, than his fight against Pein in Sage Mode Plus 6 tailed form.


----------

